# Where is motorhoming going ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Reading the posts since I joined a month or so ago it's obvious that camping has changed hugely since the days of the little tent, basic caravan or basic van conversion. Everyone seems to expect to have a GPS system, satellite TV, fixed bed, air con and so on. 

What is coming ? If you had to predict what MHs would have as standard or MHers put on their wish list in -say- 20 years, what would you say ?

G

( still delighted with an indoor loo and hot water.....!  )


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

More Motor Homes with Automatic Gearboxes, more heating and water heating controlled by electronic time controls.

Alternative types of fuel cells to give more range.

More built in commodities such as LCD TVs and microwaves.......

Just a few ideas!

John 8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I really do not want anymore luxuies in the van, quite like the idea that it is not a hotel on wheels and there is still a bit of the old camping ethos left, but I guess I am in the minority and I am sure that in the very near future all sites will have plug in mains water and sewerage on every pitch


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Not sure we can afford any more luxuries and gadgets etc..LOL!! Paul adores gadgets..! A few luxuries though that we wouldn't be without are the solar panel (never lets us down) and sadly the satellite system... I know we are sad people, must have my soap fix..!  Ana xx


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Do we sometimes forget that all these luxuries add weight, which reduces the vans carrying capacity, some of which like is ours in not generous in the first place.
Unless this issue is resolved think we are at maximum gagdgetry at the moment


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I too am not sure that I want any more luxuries than we have at present. But in 20 years time we maybe in the realm of fantasy.........in which case autopilots may be available, but I would like a MH like the TARDIS, park in the space of a small car, but inside would be the space of a small flat.

Badger


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I think it all depends on what people class as necessities and what they class as luxuries. Everyone's ideas are different. In my case everything that comes with the RV and what I have fitted, in my mind are necessary. Nothing I have and use, do I class as a luxury. There will always be a starter vehicle of a basic nature. Not everyone can afford everything they desire. Other's will always want, the Biggest, the Smartest, the most gadgets and fittings. I think you get the idea.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ah but what fascinates me is what the "must-have" gizmo or fitting will _be_ in 20 years or so. I'm not making any value judgements on what people consider necessities or luxuries.

In 1985 I don't suppose many would have imagined a fitted navigation system in their van for example. Or being able to receive umpteen channels of TV in the middle of no-where. Now they are almost taken for granted.

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> ..............or MHers put on their wish list in -say- 20 years, what would you say ?
> 
> G


I'd like a big sign on the side of mine which read:

90+ years old and still motorhoming

:lol:


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

We have only been motor homing since last aug before that we were tenters, And apart from the hot running water i treasure the toilet the most :wink: as for peter he loves the fixed bed over the cab (me i cant even get up there :lol: well not without a struggle !


michelle and pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Silent Fuel cell to eliminate power problems.
Integrated storage for a couple of Segways.
http://www.segway.com/video/

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Silent Fuel cell to eliminate power problems.
> Integrated storage for a couple of Segways.
> http://www.segway.com/video/
> 
> Dave


Silent Fuel Cells are here  am thinking of getting one myself.
Isaw them at the show and they are so light and totally silent
http://www.vanbitz.com/article.cfm?docType=News+Article&article_id=52&cfid=1777484&cftoken=12430919


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

gromett,

Strictly true but that's not what I had in mind. Anyone who buys the current Vanbitz SFC offering has more money than sense in my view. However, in <20 years, with 2kW being generated silently from an Autogas tank for less than £1000, now that's more like it.

Segway's here too. Just too expensive and nanny state Britain banning them at the moment.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
I guess in 20 years time I'll be just as obnoxious as I am now but with more to moan about, so I will be hoping for a MH that manages to pilot itself around the (by then) enormous craters in our roads without any input from the driver. We will also be paying over £1000 per year Road Fund License... If we have not been banned from yet another of lifes little pleasures of course.
Hey thought enters head...... Why not get the travellors to repair the roads, instead of peoples drives? I know the repairs would not last long but at least we would be getting something for our money???
Keith


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

AHEM

Keith that's really not PC at all, it could be classed as discrimination!

OR

A bl**dy good idea.

Dave  :lol:


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

*we hey i'm back too*

first let me say how nice it is to be able to come back in and see old friends. thanks dave.

what would i like in 20 years time I would like my old cf Blod to be still on the road and fuel to be cheap enough that I can still go off in her.

roi


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

I must agree with Helen B. All that I want is a quiet place to park my wheels and possibly another couple of fellow travellers to share a pleasant evening with a bottle of wine and to chat about places that we have both found while travelling. It often happens that we are travelling in opposite directions and are able to exchange valuable information.
Its nice to have self contained toilet facilities, but the television set was only used on the first night of our first trip in 1993, we prefer to listen to the radio.
I think that we have only had electric hook ups on about 4 occasions during this time. The van allows us to get away from the rat race and enjoy the peace of the countryside.


----------

